# tuna, baked beans and feta cheese



## marmite (Jan 14, 2010)

chucked this together and had it today!!

yum yum!!! will def be eating more of this!!


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

hahah beans make everything taste better!!!


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Is it a good idea to have baked beans on a bulk?


----------

